# Feeding Chia seed to Racers??



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone ever try feeding Chia Seed to there racers???


----------



## ohaus (Feb 18, 2009)

Des Moines feed has a mix they call R&R, rest and recovery, specifically formulated for racing. It has chia seed as a part of the mix and is ment to be fed on the return from the race. I fed it to my young bird team last year, they had it available on race day and again exclusively on Sunday. I thought it was a really great feed. Pricey at almost $1/pound, but worth it for me. I have it ready for race day. BTW the young bird team won every young bird race.

Jim


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wonder what the nutritional value of it is?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*CHIA seed are rich in omega 6 oil, it hold 9 times its weight in water. If I was still racing I believe I would give it to my birds,infact I will be using it the next time I show birds, to help hold their weight . Take the time to google it,you will find it very intresting . *GEORGE


----------



## Ted P (May 30, 2010)

I recieved the Chia Elvis for an exchange gift at Christmas. His hair is just starting to grow.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Mader631 said:


> Anyone ever try feeding Chia Seed to there racers???


Do their heads start sprouting green?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Do their heads start sprouting green?


LOL 
Now I want to try Chia (not so the pigeons start sprouting grass, haha). Where do you get Chia seeds, besides the ChiaPets? Seems like you'd have to make a lot of cartoons go bald in order to feed the birds


----------



## pollyselma (Jan 24, 2012)

Chia seeds are known as a 'super food'. High in Omega-3, etc., they contain all the benefits (and more) of flaxseed, but don't need to be processed in order for the nutrients to absorbed. I try to sprinkle them (a cross between a sesame and a poppy seed) on a lot of my food and was also thinking they might be great for pigeons (I'm new to pigeons as I just rescued an injured one and was trying to find ways to give her health a boost).

I would assume that you can find them in bulk in most natural or health food stores for much cheaper.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

There may be some unintended consequences.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

ROFL!!! That was great!




12 Volt Man said:


>


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I wonder what the nutritional value of it is?


Here are some nutrition tables for chia seeds and safflower, I don't see any additional benefit using chia seeds worth the money

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/nut-and-seed-products/3061/2

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/nut-and-seed-products/3068/2


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

12 Volt Man said:


> There may be some unintended consequences.


PRICELESS!


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

You rock!


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

At the *current prices *for chia, I don't see the benefits for switching to chia. Especially when the cost of flax (which seems to be used for the same purpose) is an affordable alternative. I currently use flax and don't see any reason to switch to chia.
Now, if the price of chia go down then maybe it would be worth a try. I'm not saying that chia is a good or bad product, I'm just pointing out that from an economical standpoint, I just dont think its logical if flax is a cheaper alternative. But if you got the money to pay for it then by all means don't let me deter you.


----------

